
Coronavirus Covid-19 Global Cases by Johns Hopkins CSSE - robomartin
https://www.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6
======
Barrin92
does anyone know if the code for the dashboard is open source? I can't seem to
find a link.

~~~
mythrwy
It's ArcGIS I believe in which case most likely not.

